# To shred or not to shred my rye



## Bar-none78 (May 19, 2015)

I'm in east Texas and we have had rain on top of rain. I have had no window to cut my 150 acre meadow. All rye grass has already started to brown and on top of that, the heavy rain has laid it down. I did not fertilize as I rarely do on first cutting. My debate is if I should shred the rye and then fertilize my coastal and bail that. Or should I go ahead and bail the rye even though it will be just a filler with no nutritional value. All insight is appreciated


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Is the ryegrass a cover crop, over the coastal or is this a separate field? I feel your pain on the window of not being able to cut and bale. However, it beats the alternative as I'm sure you well know being from Texas.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I know you are in Texas but as my uncle would say it is better than snowballs. Just my two cents do you use it for feed or sell if you need feed I would bale for sure .


----------



## Bar-none78 (May 19, 2015)

It is a cover crop over my coastal. I have plenty of hay left over from last years cut and I personally feel that it's better hay than what this years 1st cut will be. As I said, rye is brown and laying down. My concern is I will need about 250 bales to safely get me through a long feeding season on top of what I already have. So if I shred, I'm worried that I won't get that second cut. As we all know, that second cut in Texas is no guarantee.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If the ryegrass is fairly thick I think I would go ahead and bale it as soon as the weather allows to get the field cleaned up and fertilize the coastal so you could get another cut of good hay. I'm afraid if you just bush hog it all the residue could possibly hinder the coastal from coming back for another cut.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> If the ryegrass is fairly thick I think I would go ahead and bale it as soon as the weather allows to get the field cleaned up and fertilize the coastal so you could get another cut of good hay. I'm afraid if you just bush hog it all the residue could possibly hinder the coastal from coming back for another cut.


I'm with FarmerCline on this one. If you are feeding this and not planning on selling the ryegrass hay, go ahead and bale as soon as you can. I'm in the same boat as I have a field of Alicia that has ryegrass on it now that needs to come off ASAP! But the weather isn't cooperating.


----------



## Bar-none78 (May 19, 2015)

I spoke with a few old timers from my area and they think that if I'm wanting quality over quantity, bush hogging is the thing to do. I shredded a test strip today just to see how it looked and I think it's gonna be the right decision. It mulched up real nice. Coastal can see the sun! So, I suppose I'm gonna roll the dice!


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal. However, if quality is what your after, it's going to take a bit of a hit with the shredded material degrading slowly, and it will be part of your first cutting. But, hey I've done it plenty of times.


----------

